# Nu Tube  Drive Diodes ?



## gregonbass (Mar 8, 2019)

Has anyone attempted to build the Nu Tube Drive I can go by the print for most of the components except for the


----------



## Robert (Mar 9, 2019)

I really need to get the build docs up for that one....  I just have to snap some pics of the 6P1 assembly first.

Those diodes should be 1N914.


----------



## music6000 (Mar 9, 2019)

I built this 12 months ago. Built with the values on the PCB, Used 1N4148 clipping diodes.
It uses a  L78L33ACZ 3.3V Regulator where the Transistor is marked, available now from PedalPCB - https://www.pedalpcb.com/product/l78l33acz/
I used this part back when -  LP2950CZ-3.3

Used 25mm Wide x 6mm Thick very soft adhesive back foam between Nu Tube & Adapter Board, underside Adapter Board & Enclosure back plate to prevent Microphonics and hold Nu Tube in place.
NOTE : Nu Tube tangs need careful attention as they are a little flimsy.

Pictures & comments on Build Reports  -  https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/nudrive.37/

Great Sounding Pedal!


----------



## gregonbass (Mar 9, 2019)

music6000 said:


> I built this 12 months ago. Built with the values on the PCB, Used 1N4148 clipping diodes.
> It uses a  L78L33ACZ 3.3V Regulator where the Transistor is marked, available now from PedalPCB - https://www.pedalpcb.com/product/l78l33acz/
> I used this part back when -  LP2950CZ-3.3
> 
> ...


Thank you for the Build Tips!


----------



## gregonbass (Mar 9, 2019)

Robert said:


> I really need to get the build docs up for that one....  I just have to snap some pics of the 6P1 assembly first.
> 
> Those diodes should be 1N914.


Much Appreciated!


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 10, 2019)

I wish the nu tube could be seen from the top.


----------

